# Ford Diesels



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

Never owned a diesel truck but thinking about a used one in the 2006-2010 year range. I've heard stories of bad engines but don't remember which ones to stay away from. Anybody have their 2 cent input on what engine not to buy?

Thanks


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

Ford 7.3 
Ford 6.0 , 6.4 = Junk

Cummins is where its at. just my .02


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Gulfcoastin said:


> Ford 7.3
> Ford 6.0 , 6.4 = Junk
> 
> Cummins is where its at. just my .02


Bull****. All 7.3's are solid but stopped being produced in early 2003. He's asking bout 2006 (06-07' is the 6.0) through 2010 (08-10' is the 6.4). Only motor (year) I'd be leary of is the 08' Job 1 6.4.

Cummins are good motors but the truck falls off the frame within 2 years. LOL! Leggo trucks are built better.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

LMAO !! I have never heard such bullsheet in all my life.

Ford 7.3 are indeed great motors but who wants to buy 20yr old truck with 400,000 miles. 

6.0 had some issues w/ head gaskets/Injectors again if your looking for a late model its pretty much a known issue and take care of it via after market.

6.4 great motor lots of power with the right parts. Known issues and recall on a radiator, DPF regen sucks fuel. Again get a delete and tuner and your putting 600 pony's to the asphalt.

I love my 6.4. All mfg's have there quirks just gotta reconfigure them a bit to make'em right.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I'd look at a 2009-2010 6.4 King Ranch or Lariat. 

What not to buy - pretty much any 6.0, and I would avoid avoid the first year of 6.4 (2008).


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Like others have said you may not want a 6.0 unless you understand diesel motors. They are temperamental, but with a few upgrades can go 1/2+ million miles easy. The newer 6.4s have most the bugs worked out of them. With a good delete that takes care of all the EPA **** and a good tunner the 6.4 will last a long time also.

If you do go for a 6.0 read the diesel boards and learn there pitfalls. Expect to spend a few thousand in upgrades if they have not been done already. There are entire bullet proof kits you can buy for 6.0s that take care of all known problems in one fell swoop. But they are pricey, best to upgrade in stages. Good choice is to buy a 6.0 with 60-80k miles from someone who did nothing to it. Then you have a good base to start with and have time to make all the major upgrades before anything major starts going wrong.

If you do not want to do the upgrades to the 6.0, then look for a 6.4 that has already had the delete done and all the recalls taken care of.

Good luck.



Gulfcoastin said:


> Ford 7.3
> Ford 6.0 , 6.4 = Junk
> 
> Cummins is where its at. just my .02


goat herder calling ford junk, thank is some funny stuff.


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

There is a major class action lawsuit on the 6.4 engine, my good friend has a one ton dually with this engine. He has had that truck in the shop for a total of 33 days since he bought it and that is his work truck. Be aware, on the 08's the fuel pump is located under the cab and bolted to the frame, the only way to service it is to lift the cab off the frame, that is a $4,000.00 price tag. As far as the Dodge falling off the frame that is a joke, my 05 has 118.000 miles on it and I haven't done a thing to it but drive it.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

rcw said:


> Never owned a diesel truck but thinking about a used one in the 2006-2010 year range. I've heard stories of bad engines but don't remember which ones to stay away from. Anybody have their 2 cent input on what engine not to buy?
> 
> Thanks


wait another year until the new wears off and get you an '11 6.7. They are beasts!! 800 ft/lbs of torque, nuff said.


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

I never said the 7.3 was Junk Notice I started a different "line" I have several buddies who have 7.3 and they are great motors. However I have a cummins 5.9 that is a beast and would drag them sideways down the road. I think its funny how all individuals that say the "truck" falls apart around the cummins motor....? have you owned one? if not then keep driving your powerstruggle. my .02


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Bone Cruncher said:


> There is a major class action lawsuit on the 6.4 engine, my good friend has a one ton dually with this engine. He has had that truck in the shop for a total of 33 days since he bought it and that is his work truck. Be aware, on the 08's the fuel pump is located under the cab and bolted to the frame, the only way to service it is to lift the cab off the frame, that is a $4,000.00 price tag. As far as the Dodge falling off the frame that is a joke, my 05 has 118.000 miles on it and I haven't done a thing to it but drive it.


Sorry to hear about your friend. I can say not all Ford dealership truck shops are the same. I hope he gets some help. What was the problem?

Do you have a link or a lead to find documentation on this class action suit?

Fuel pump argument is a wash. When it grenades neither Ford, Chevy nor Dodge will fix it under warranty. It's usually due to water in the system from a "dirty" station or neglect in maintenance from the owner. One of our unfortunate 2coolers have first hand experience with Dodge on that. Took it all the way to court.

A fuel pump replacement might cost 4k but no service tech will replace just that. The lines and injectors also need replacing as well and a job like that costs 8-12k. That goes for all three makes.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Gulfcoastin said:


> I never said the 7.3 was Junk Notice I started a different "line" I have several buddies who have 7.3 and they are great motors. However I have a cummins 5.9 that is a beast and would drag them sideways down the road. I think its funny how all individuals that say the "truck" falls apart around the cummins motor....? *have you owned one*? if not then keep driving your powerstruggle. my .02


Yes I have. 95' with a gasser but all the same. Bad *** motor and ****ty body/interior build. Had it 3 years and dam near gave it away. Went to the 7.3 (99' then 02') to the 6.0 (05' and 06') to the 6.4 (08' Job 1-yes, blew the motor- and then Job 3). Ford guy I suppose.

Still own the 99'. 300k + and still soild. Beat all to hell, but soild.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

I've heard and seeing this saying... This goes for the Dodge lovers

while ya'll are cummin, I'm still strokin...!!!!!

7.3 power stroke all the way.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

All we need now are some of those stupid Calvin Pi$$in stickers and this thread is complete...


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Bone Cruncher said:


> *There is a major class action lawsuit on the 6.4 engine*, my good friend has a one ton dually with this engine. He has had that truck in the shop for a total of 33 days since he bought it and that is his work truck. Be aware, on the 08's the fuel pump is located under the cab and bolted to the frame, the only way to service it is to lift the cab off the frame, that is a $4,000.00 price tag. As far as the Dodge falling off the frame that is a joke, my 05 has 118.000 miles on it and I haven't done a thing to it but drive it.


Link for verification? I have had 3 6.4L trucks with no mention on any of the boards (forums) of a lawsuit. So interested to read the info on this one.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I have owned Dodge diesel and gas trucks. The gas dodge was not to bad, but the diesel was a different story. Sister still has a dodge diesel to pull her horse trailer. Lucky it is not used much. There are two dead dodge trucks at our old place that my father was driving, tranny went out on both. Very common problem for dodge. 

I do not know about a Ford law suit. I do know for a fact there is a Class action law suit against Dodge newer diesel motors. Would think there would be some kind of lawsuit agaisnt dodge for the killer dowel pin as well.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> Bull****. All 7.3's are solid but stopped being produced in early 2003.
> Cummins are good motors but the truck falls off the frame within 2 years. LOL! Leggo trucks are built better.


Cummins are awesome but I don't want one bad enough to have it wrapped in a Dodge.

My 7.3 is a work horse.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I love my 7.3 and will never get rid of it, it's a 2003 so I will be getting a newer truck when the boats paid off but I'll keep her too. I'm in the market for a 2007 5.9 dodge. Have a few friends that have new fords and they have had nothing but problems out of them, they cut off all that emissions bull **** and they run great now


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Ford 6.0 is the biggest pos motor ever built....


----------



## Maximuslion (Dec 12, 2011)

2000 toyota tacoma with 285,000 miles, never been in the shop unless it was getting detailed.......thats whats up!


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Just got rid of a 2008 6.4 and all of the hoopla about water in the fuel, poor maint is not true. At 180,000 miles I replaced the fuel pump for the third time. All maint., filters, etc were performed consistantly from day one. Problem is Ford no longer make fuel pumps for this engine so you pay $1000 for a rebuilt one!!!!!!!!!.
Pumps were replaced at 50,000,106,000 and 180,000 and the mechanic that replaced the last one said they are averaging 65,000 on the rebuilt units so if you can buy an 09 or 10 with the original pump you may be OK.
Replaced the front end at 120,000 and needed to replace the stearng box when I traded it. Note 2WD and only highwway miles so it was a peice of **** from day one.
Bought a 2012 ECO BOOST so we'll see how it works out.


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

Id sell you my 09' Dodge 2500 4x4, but you apparently wouldn't be happy in a beast of a truck cause you are looking at buying a ford. Spelled backwards (Driver Running on Foot) forwards (Found on Roadside Dead)(First on Rebuild Day) the list goes on and on...lol jk. Stay away from '08 buddy has one and it is a turd.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Maximuslion said:


> 2000 toyota tacoma with 285,000 miles, never been in the shop unless it was getting detailed.......thats whats up!


When you figure out how to pull a 40 foot float with it let me know! Lol


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Sugars Pop said:


> Just got rid of a 2008 6.4 and all of the hoopla about water in the fuel, poor maint is not true. At 180,000 miles I replaced the fuel pump for the third time. All maint., filters, etc were performed consistantly from day one. Problem is Ford no longer make fuel pumps for this engine so you pay $1000 for a rebuilt one!!!!!!!!!.
> Pumps were replaced at 50,000,106,000 and 180,000 and the mechanic that replaced the last one said they are averaging 65,000 on the rebuilt units so if you can buy an 09 or 10 with the original pump you may be OK.
> Replaced the front end at 120,000 and needed to replace the stearng box when I traded it. Note 2WD and only highwway miles so it was a peice of **** from day one.
> Bought a 2012 ECO BOOST so we'll see how it works out.


what happened to your fuel pump originally?


----------



## 2 b or not to b (May 26, 2009)

You with the cummins, you are still too wet behind the ears to even know the difference between the trucks. Some of the ford diesels on the road are older than you are. Keep your ford cut downs to yourself. Dodge trucks are known to fall apart starting with the dash and working its way out. The guys with a few more years than gulfcoastin is who I would listen too. 25, bud I have underwear older than you are. Who wants to listen to some snaught nosed punk who doesn't have a single clue about what he is talking about.


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

this thread :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...... I dont care what anyone says but EVERY truck is going to have its downfalls. Ford 6.0 is injectors, hpop, and EGR. Dodge 5.9 is tranny and some injectors depending on year model. Chevy is emissions stuff and tranny in the earlier year model diesels. So my .02 is go buy whatever you prefer and feel comfortable with, just have it checked out by someone before you buy it and figure out what you need to do to make it last.


----------



## propsfullfwd (Sep 14, 2009)

I have been looking at the 09-10 F250's.. What I have gathered is that they are much better then the early 08's and have less problems. What kind of maintenance issues do 2010's have? Did they change the fuel pump on the 2010 6.4?

Thanks


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

2 b or not to b said:


> You with the cummins, you are still too wet behind the ears to even know the difference between the trucks. Some of the ford diesels on the road are older than you are. Keep your ford cut downs to yourself. Dodge trucks are known to fall apart starting with the dash and working its way out. The guys with a few more years than gulfcoastin is who I would listen too. 25, bud I have underwear older than you are. Who wants to listen to some snaught nosed punk who doesn't have a single clue about what he is talking about.


"snaught nosed punk" .. Who the hell are you...? you dont even know me nor my background. Why dont you keep your dodge comments to yourself "Dodge trucks are known to fall apart starting with the dash and working its way out" Right off the bat I can tell your just a low life piece of trash. He asked for opinions so that IMO if you dont like my opinion fine.. I dont give 2 Sh***. Im sure your that guy who takes his vehicle to the dealership for every little noise or flutter.. Act your age..


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

pwrstrkr said:


> this thread :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...... I dont care what anyone says but EVERY truck is going to have its downfalls. Ford 6.0 is injectors, hpop, and EGR. Dodge 5.9 is tranny and some injectors depending on year model. Chevy is emissions stuff and tranny in the earlier year model diesels. So my .02 is go buy whatever you prefer and feel comfortable with, just have it checked out by someone before you buy it and figure out what you need to do to make it last.


Agreed 100%. It's all personal preference.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

IMO if you get a new truck your gunna have problems, not cause the motor but the emissions bull **** that's bolted to them, I want a 2007 dodge cause it's the newest truck with a good motor, I hate dodge but the 5.9 is a great motor. If I could go buy a 2012 7.3 I would do it tomorrow, but you can't so you need to get ready to spend some money in delete pipes and programers


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I read all these comments and really didn't see but one where someone commented negatively about chevy diesel p/u trucks. C'mon, throw your spears. What bad stuff have you seen with the duramaxs and the truck itself?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

McDaniel8402 said:


> I read all these comments and really didn't see but one where someone commented negatively about chevy diesel p/u trucks. C'mon, throw your spears. What bad stuff have you seen with the duramaxs and the truck itself?


you could read for days on the Chevy LLM and their problems. There are several that are common in most trucks and some that are unique to just that truck. HEre you go. Have fun. 
http://www.duramaxforum.com/forum/07-5-2010-lmm-duramax-powertrain/


----------



## GacresOutdoors (May 21, 2012)

Driven a ford all my short life. Traded my Dad a pool for a Chevy 2500 duramax last year with 4000 miles on it. Pulled like a dream, great mileage. The biggest difference is the ride quality. Test drive a 4x4 - 3/4 ton ford and a similar Chevy off the smooth highway and you will notice the difference. Just traded that truck in for a one ton Chevy loaded. Use it for hauling construction equipment and of course my new Baby Cat and am totally impressed with its durability. Still a Ford guy, but prefer the Cadillac ride of the Chevy.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Diesels are great trucks, if you buy new you will put money in it of you want tune, DPF delete etc. The new diesels are nice but emissions is killing them. 

Used diesels are... Well used! Doesn't matter what brand they all have their issues. If the used truck was taken care of and had maintenance done and addressed any problems it will be a better investment. 

I had a 97 dodge with cummins, great engine but trick wasn't so great. 

My first F250 6.0 was taken care of. I bought it used. Traded it in with 293k miles. It wasn't tuned etc. was a good truck. 

Currently have a 2005 F350 with 6.0. Bought it used and have spent allot changing stuff out and fixing known problems before they become a problem. I love this truck, just got home from Hill Country. Ran great. 213k miles.

Any mechanical equipment will last of operated and maintained. Good luck with your search.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

GacresOutdoors said:


> Driven a ford all my short life. Traded my Dad a pool for a Chevy 2500 duramax last year with 4000 miles on it. Pulled like a dream, great mileage. The biggest difference is the ride quality. Test drive a 4x4 - 3/4 ton ford and a similar Chevy off the smooth highway and you will notice the difference. Just traded that truck in for a one ton Chevy loaded. Use it for hauling construction equipment and of course my new Baby Cat and am totally impressed with its durability. Still a Ford guy, but prefer the Cadillac ride of the Chevy.


I disagree. My F250's did and even my F350's ride better than my 2500HD's did stock for stock. Then add some Fox Shocks, leveling kit, set the tire pressures and then my Ford's ride even better than that. So truck for truck, I would take the ride of my F250's and F350's over anything gm any day.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Always love the "Cadillac" comparison on the Chevy trucks.


----------



## Golden years (Dec 8, 2009)

Need to change the topic a little but I need some input. My water in fuel light keeps comin on, on my 08 6.4 diesel Ive drained the water seperator every time it comes but have yet to catch any water. I have changed the filters also but the light still comes on after I drive bout 20 miles. are there any good addatives I can use to get rid of the water if that is the problem. ANY ideas will be welcome. THANKS


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Golden years said:


> Need to change the topic a little but I need some input. My water in fuel light keeps comin on, on my 08 6.4 diesel Ive drained the water seperator every time it comes but have yet to catch any water. I have changed the filters also but the light still comes on after I drive bout 20 miles. are there any good addatives I can use to get rid of the water if that is the problem. ANY ideas will be welcome. THANKS


Might want to sign up over on Powerstroke.org and post that question. I would say look into some Stanadyne or Total Power additives and see if that helps. Could be a bad sending unit.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Golden years said:


> Need to change the topic a little but I need some input. My water in fuel light keeps comin on, on my 08 6.4 diesel Ive drained the water seperator every time it comes but have yet to catch any water. I have changed the filters also but the light still comes on after I drive bout 20 miles. are there any good addatives I can use to get rid of the water if that is the problem. ANY ideas will be welcome. THANKS


Sounds like you have a bad sensor.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

*Wow- what a thread!*

Here's what I did, went and found a clean Lariat 4 door F350 SRW FX4 that was up there in miliage (187k). Bought it cheap, turned around and have invested about 12k into it with new heads, studs, oil cooler, STC fitting, EGR delete, new wiring harness, glow plugs... pretty much whatever we could change when they had the cab off at PowerStroke Magic in Houston. STarter... who knows???? New set of tires, new battery's, leveling kit, 5 in straight exhaust, new air intake, new belt, new pulley's (idler, tensioner)... the list goes on and on. Basicly the only thing I can change now is a new carrier bearing (driveshaft), and put a built transmission in it. But I don't need to, the transmission works great. I've just went overboard and been proactive in replacing parts and performing Prevnative Maint. Granted I have 213k on the truck now, but it's cleaner than most trucks with 60k miles on it. I take care of it, let the EGT's cool below 350 degrees before turning it off, don't drive it till the ECT and EOT are atleast 105 degree's. Change my oil regularly, regular coolant flushes, etc. etc. I don't baby it, but I don't run it like a sports car. One of the most dependable trucks I've ever owned. Feels, drives, and runs like a new truck but less than half of a new diesel out of pocket. 6.0's are a running engine, they had some faults. But if you address these you will have a dependable truck for allot less $$$, and you don't have to worry about DPF, Urea, or any of that other stuff.

Good luck with your search! :cheers:


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Ford makes the sexiest truck on the market hands down. But, I'm still running a cummins. Can't seem to drop 50k on a new truck. 

My uncle and his partner have 2009 f250 king ranches and they rode in my truck with all the mods I have and they wanted some of the power and 20 plus mpg i get! They only got a chip and exhaust. Both trucks were in the shop within 4 months because of crankshaft issues and gray oil.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Blue Fury said:


> Ford makes the sexiest truck on the market hands down. But, I'm still running a cummins. Can't seem to drop 50k on a new truck.
> 
> My uncle and his partner have 2009 f250 king ranches and they rode in my truck with all the mods I have and they wanted some of the power and 20 plus mpg i get! They only got a chip and exhaust. Both trucks were in the shop within 4 months because of crankshaft issues and gray oil.
> 
> Cummins can handle the power, obviously the fords can't.


LMAO


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Blue Fury said:


> Ford makes the sexiest truck on the market hands down. But, I'm still running a cummins. Can't seem to drop 50k on a new truck.


50K?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I would love to drop $50k on a new truck. LOL

Show me where.











oh wait, I just did..


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

50K will barely get you in one. lol


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Discounts..


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Don't forget about negative equity.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Jay Baker said:


> Don't forget about negative equity.


Didn't have any.

Try again. sad3sm


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

If you traded in a dodge you would.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I refinance mine every 72 months anyway.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> I refinance mine every 72 months anyway.


I am on the 24/36 plan. I do my part to keep Ford in business.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> I am on the 24/36 plan. I do my part to keep Ford in business.


I bought 3 in '06. Swore that I would not buy another one until 0bama was gone but had to replace my daily driver.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

You didn't take part in cash for clunkers? LOL 

I thought everyone did.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> Sounds like you have a bad sensor.


x2

the filter housing mite need cleaning.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Jay Baker said:


> If you traded in a dodge you would.


Ain't that the truth! Hell anything these days you trade in they will hose you on. I hate buying vehicles from dealerships, it's a PITA! I keep hoping that GM puts that 4 cyl. duramax in the Colorado/Canyon next year. That will be a cool little rig if it plays out like what I've read. But I'm not holding my breath. Whoever puts a diesel in the half ton will corner the market and all should follow. Time will tell, but I'm not expecting anything.... **** emissions keeps allot of that out of this country!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

craftkr said:


> ..... Whoever puts a diesel in the half ton will corner the market and all should follow. Time will tell, but I'm not expecting anything.... **** emissions keeps allot of that out of this country!


Ford has pretty much done just that with the Eco-Boost, basically diesel performance running on gas. Thinking emissions will prevent a true 4 or 6 cylinder "mini" diesel in the 1/2 ton lineup (Yes, I know Cummins is 6 cylinder...)


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> Ford has pretty much done just that with the Eco-Boost, basically diesel performance running on gas. Thinking emissions will prevent a true 4 or 6 cylinder "mini" diesel in the 1/2 ton lineup (Yes, I know Cummins is 6 cylinder...)


Ford has a ranger with a diesel, I think it's in Australia tho.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

ReelWork said:


> Ford has pretty much done just that with the Eco-Boost, basically diesel performance running on gas. Thinking emissions will prevent a true 4 or 6 cylinder "mini" diesel in the 1/2 ton lineup (Yes, I know Cummins is 6 cylinder...)


I've heard good things about the Eco boost. I've read GM and Nissan and V6 cummins. It will be interesting. Till then I'll keep Rollin my F Tree Chitty! LOL


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> I would love to drop $50k on a new truck. LOL
> 
> Show me where.
> 
> oh wait, I just did..


One of my really good girl friends from high school her dad owns Ron Carter in Alvin. She hooked me up fat. Jealous?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Ford has a ranger with a diesel, I think it's in Australia tho.


Ok, What's your point? Every manufacturer has some really good small "baby diesels" *IN OTHER COUNTRIES*. 4 cylinder Jeep and Toyota diesels are legendary. BMW makes a great diesel in the 5 series (including the X5). Mercedes Diesels are virtually indestructible - remember the old 300D? Still see those on the road. Do we see them here?

Nope... Only a few (VW, Mercedes and we're starting to see the Jeep diesel).

Don't forget Dodge parent company is Chrysler... uses some of the best small diesels on the planet with names like Cummins, Mitsubishi and Mercedes.

Point is, there a lot of options out there that the United States will likely never see. It's a bunch of Bovine Excrement if ya ask me! :hairout:


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Blue Fury said:


> One of my really good girl friends from high school her dad owns Ron Carter in Alvin. She hooked me up fat. Jealous?


Jealous, LMAO. No. I have purchased from wrong carter and I pity you actually. That dealership sucks.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> Jealous, LMAO. No. I have purchased from wrong carter and I pity you actually. That dealership sucks.


Ok...


----------



## krkincannon (Mar 18, 2010)

What kind of mileage are yall getting out of the 6.4 with all the mods? Are the 09-10's better than the 08's? What are the major problems to look for?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> I am on the 24/36 plan. I do my part to keep Ford in business.


Me too I trade them for new every 2400/3600 miles or five years, which ever comes first:work:


----------



## krkincannon (Mar 18, 2010)

Profish00 said:


> Me too I trade them for new every 2400/3600 miles or five years, which ever comes first:work:


WOW! A new truck every 1-2 months? Must be nice!!!


----------

